# The Mandalorian "Chapter Two" 15-Nov-19 S01E02



## vertigo235

MAN! Just over 27 mins or so of new content, I can't take this! Are the rest of the episodes going to be this short?

The force appears strong in this child, was he going to try to heal The Mandalorian?


----------



## EWiser

Enjoyed the episode. Enjoyed seeing the Jawa’s and watch the interaction with the Mandalorian. The baby’s force was shown in saving the Mandalorian was a good way to revel how strong the force is in the baby.


----------



## markb

This, so far, is a little too episodic for me. (The episode appeared to be entirely a side quest that could have just been left out with no effect on the overall plot.)


----------



## andyw715

Didn't Vader say "No disintegrations"?


----------



## Azlen

markb said:


> This, so far, is a little too episodic for me. (The episode appeared to be entirely a side quest that could have just been left out with no effect on the overall plot.)


It was the kind of episode you expect to see when they are trying to fill out a 20+ episode season. Doesn't mean that people can't enjoy it and it isn't a good episode but it's impact on the overall plot is small.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yeah, I liked the first one a whole lot more. This one was too much just a series of not terribly interesting fight scenes. Weird that such a short episode could feel like it just went on and on and on...


----------



## jr461

Having only seen the original Star Wars movie as a teenager with no other exposure to any other SW fare, I am watching this as a stand alone. Why? I have it for free for a year and I got into things like Star Trek and TNG and so why not check it out. The 4K looks great and the sound is good so that's a start 

I actually like it so far and don't know that this was a filler episode relative to the overall plot, which I also don't know. I figured he was a bounty hunter traversing the galaxy, landing on different planets to find his subjects. 

I get that this is a baby Yoda(?) and the main guy is likable even though we don't see a face. There's a bit of humor and some interesting characters. I don't know if the "I have spoken" guy is a SW guy or a one-off. I assume the dark robed, red eyed creatures are from the SW world and were entertaining.

I just thought a non-fan perspective would be of interest relating to the series on its own. 

If they start flying around and it becomes a shoot em up in space I'll probably be out but so far I like it.


----------



## scandia101

jr461 said:


> I get that this is a baby Yoda(?)


Not Yoda, by this time Yoda has been dead for quite a few years. This takes place about a half dozen years after the events of Return of the Jedi.

How long is a space year in a galaxy far far away?


----------



## GoPackGo

We know it’s not Baby Yoda because Yoda is dead, but until we know the name of Yoda’s species, all we really have to refer to the baby is Baby Yoda.


----------



## vertigo235

I think everyone knows it's not really Yota, but nobody knows what to call it because we were never informed on what Yota's race is.


----------



## Turtleboy

Do planets other than Tattooine have Jawas?


----------



## GoPackGo

one of the now non canon novels once said that Jawas could be found scavenging anywhere in the Outer Rim.


----------



## getbak

Turtleboy said:


> Do planets other than Tattooine have Jawas?


Apparently. That planet is named Arvala-7.


----------



## gossamer88

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Weird that such a short episode could feel like it just went on and on and on...


Complete opposite reaction. When it ended, I said WHAT??!!

Also love the illustrations during the end credits.


----------



## PJO1966

gossamer88 said:


> Complete opposite reaction. When it ended, I said WHAT??!!
> 
> Also love the illustrations during the end credits.


I had the same reaction. It was over way too soon.


----------



## secondclaw

While it isn't original Yoda it may very well be Yoda's clone. Hence presence of a doctor / scientist at the hiring scene.

Love attention to detail and vividness of SW worlds. Don't like how short it is. This particular episode could have had a bit more ... stuff ...
Mando's failed attack on the sand crawler was pretty awesome though.


----------



## GDG76

Given the production values, I feel like the shows are the right length. If you want 25 episode seasons they aren't going to look this good.

Also like that they are released weekly to keep myself from binging.

At this point, this is more interesting to me than anything in the two sequel movies. I am looking at this like a movie released 30 mins at a time. 

Loved baby Yoda eating the frog.


----------



## vertigo235

I just wish they were 1 hour episodes.


----------



## markb

GDG76 said:


> I am looking at this like a movie released 30 mins at a time.


That what I want, like chapters in a novel. But that's not what it looks like to me, so far. Episode 2 was like a mini-movie that wrapped up everything that started in the episode. Not a good sign!


----------



## cheesesteak

Two things that seem apparent to me after two episodes:
1) The Mandalorian is basically Clint Eastwood in any of his spaghetti westerns
2) The Mandalorian must be made out of Timex because he takes a licking but keeps on ticking.

I have spoken.


----------



## EWiser

At an hour long episodes the first season of the Mandolian would would be as long as episodes 1,2,3 of Star Wars. I don’t see how it could be done. As Star Wars has way more CGI than say Star Trek where a lot of the show is on a ship set.


----------



## Steveknj

cheesesteak said:


> Two things that seem apparent to me after two episodes:
> 1) The Mandalorian is basically Clint Eastwood in any of his spaghetti westerns
> 2) The Mandalorian must be made out of Timex because he takes a licking but keeps on ticking.
> 
> I have spoken.


That was my first thought. The Mandalorian is a Star Wars version of a Spaghetti Western. I'm liking it so far.


----------



## smak

I really like the voice they are using. I don't think it's as computerish as Boba Fett, but just a little bit amplified.

-smak-


----------



## NJChris

I enjoyed this a lot. At the ten minute mark I realized they didn't have any dialogue yet, but it was well done so I didn't really notice until then. 

I wouldn't say it was filler at all. We got to see more about the baby gremlin, and the bond that's growing with them. I find it amazing how the viewer can get what the Mandalorian is feeling while he's wearing that helmet. 

I wanted it to be longer, but I still enjoyed the whole episode.


----------



## Bierboy

NJChris said:


> ...At the ten minute mark I realized they didn't have any dialogue yet, but it was well done so I didn't really notice until then...


This is what I noticed as well and was surprised it was that long. It was nicely done.


----------



## ehusen

cheesesteak said:


> Two things that seem apparent to me after two episodes:
> 1) The Mandalorian is basically Clint Eastwood in any of his spaghetti westerns.


I know, right?  When he walked into the bar in the first episode, I immediately heard the theme from "The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly" in my head. I was wondering where was his blanket to flip over his shoulder.


----------



## tigercat74

ehusen said:


> I know, right?  When he walked into the bar in the first episode, I immediately heard the theme from "The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly" in my head. I was wondering where was his blanket to flip over his shoulder.


Does he wear a cape?


----------



## OrangeCrush

vertigo235 said:


> MAN! Just over 27 mins or so of new content, I can't take this! Are the rest of the episodes going to be this short?


I don't know how long the rest of the episodes will be, but I think this & the first episode had the correct length. The length should fit the story, not the other way around. The baby reveal was the right point to break for the first episode, and this one told a pretty self-contained story that ended when it should have. A lot of shows do an A plot, a B blot and sometimes a C plot over 42 minutes in a 5 act structure for commercial breaks. It's nice to break with the network TV conventions that don't apply anymore.



> The force appears strong in this child, was he going to try to heal The Mandalorian?


I think force-healing is a thing in the video games, but this might be the first hint we've gotten that it work "in cannon."



markb said:


> This, so far, is a little too episodic for me. (The episode appeared to be entirely a side quest that could have just been left out with no effect on the overall plot.)


It's only the second episode. I like that it took some time to add to Mando's character, flesh out the baby a bit & put a nice bow on Kuiil's involvement (the local farmer dude). Plus the Jawas were pure gold. "You sound like a wookie!"


----------



## whitepelican

Well, to me this was one of the most boring episodes of any show that I can recall. Yeah, at one point he fought a space monster. Ok. But having an entire episode almost completely without dialog and not even being able to see the main character's expressions make this pretty damn boring. I actually had to rewind like three different times because I kept falling asleep and missing parts, but after rewinding I realized there really was nothing to miss.


----------



## martinp13

NJChris said:


> I enjoyed this a lot. At the ten minute mark I realized they didn't have any dialogue yet, but it was well done so I didn't really notice until then.
> 
> I wouldn't say it was filler at all. We got to see more about the baby gremlin, and the bond that's growing with them. I find it amazing how the viewer can get what the Mandalorian is feeling while he's wearing that helmet.
> 
> I wanted it to be longer, but I still enjoyed the whole episode.


Gremlins was 1984. Empire Strikes Back was 1980. Gremlins copied Yoda.


----------



## ej42137

martinp13 said:


> Gremlins was 1984. Empire Strikes Back was 1980. Gremlins copied Yoda.


You don't seem to be aware that "gremlin" was a common term before the 1984 movie. Even before it was a car.


----------



## martinp13

ej42137 said:


> You don't seem to be aware that "gremlin" was a common term before the 1984 movie. Even before it was a car.


But having seen the memes about Baby Yoda being a copy of Gizmo from the Gremlins movie, most people are talking about Gizmo.


----------



## Amnesia

Has anyone tried feeding Baby Yoda after midnight?


----------



## ej42137

martinp13 said:


> But having seen the memes about Baby Yoda being a copy of Gizmo from the Gremlins movie, most people are talking about Gizmo.


So you just assumed that NJChris was making the same mistake? Nobody else in this thread mentioned "Gremlins" the movie, nor has NJChris ever made a post mentioning "Gremlins".


----------



## martinp13

ej42137 said:


> So you just assumed that NJChris was making the same mistake? Nobody else in this thread mentioned "Gremlins" the movie, nor has NJChris ever made a post mentioning "Gremlins".


Yes I did.


----------



## andyw715

NJChris said:


> I enjoyed this a lot. At the ten minute mark I realized they didn't have any dialogue yet, but it was well done so I didn't really notice until then.
> 
> I wouldn't say it was filler at all. We got to see more about the baby gremlin, and the bond that's growing with them. *I find it amazing how the viewer can get what the Mandalorian is feeling while he's wearing that helmet. *
> 
> I wanted it to be longer, but I still enjoyed the whole episode.


My 13yo daughter said the same thing....


----------

